# Kitchen nano 35L



## Tucker90 (17 Mar 2020)

So after many many months of renovations I’ve finally set the kitchen tank up. 

Here’s the basics 

Tank: Dennerle 35L scapers tank

Hardscape: Redmoor root/mini landscape stone

Substrate: Tropica soil, basic river sand.

Light: Chihiros 45 RGB  set at 50% 6 hours a day 1 hour after co2. 

Filter: currently 300LPH HOB but will be upgrading to a 400LPH external in the coming days. 

Co2: FE with co2 art reg and co2 art in-line diffuser.  2 bps.

Heater: will be inline hydor 200W. 

Plants: 

Java fern trident/narrow
hygrophila pinnatifida
Roatala h’ra
Various buces and anubius 
Crypts wenditti green and brown 
Some willow moss

Fish: 
RCS 
Ember tetra
Blue goby
Planning on adding Pygmy coris, some aminos and ottos. 

Didn’t really get may pictures of the build, had a rough idea of why I wanted and just went with it! 







Here it is half hour after filling:

Usual floaters and rock to hold the wood down. 




All looks a bit messy but we’ll see how we get on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Mar 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Heater: will be inline hydor 300wt.


 
Don’t need more than 25- 50 watt heater on a tank that size, and after recalculating water volume (minus substrate/ hardscape etc) I’d only use a 25W
(Why Hydor doesn't make a 100W version has always )
What’s ambient temp like? consider selecting suitable livestock


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Mar 2020)

alto said:


> Don’t need more than 25- 50 watt heater on a tank that size, and after recalculating water volume (minus substrate/ hardscape etc) I’d only use a 25W
> (Why Hydor doesn't make a 100W version has always )
> What’s ambient temp like? consider selecting suitable livestock



It’s meant to say 200w! 

Ambient temp varies massively, the house is 134 years old so through the night temps can drop! Around 16°/17° 

Won’t do it any harm, just won’t be on much! 

Agreed, why they don’t is beyond me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Mar 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Fish:
> RCS
> Ember tetra
> Blue goby
> Planning on adding Pygmy coris, some aminos and ottos.



Given tank dimensions 40x32x28 cm 
I’d reconsider some of the livestock, Clithon corona snails will clean up diatoms, bba etc so I’d add these rather than Otocinclus 
Blue goby - depending on actual species, may grow larger/smaller, dig more/less, happily/occasionally eat shrimp


----------



## alto (17 Mar 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Won’t do it any harm, just won’t be on much!


Except these types of heaters are notorious for getting stuck ON rather than OFF - and on a small tank, livestock don’t have a chance - fairly certain there are some ukaps journals that include a thermostat safety override for these heaters (sorry I can’t recall any specifics, maybe just post as a separate topic)


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Mar 2020)

alto said:


> Given tank dimensions 40x32x28 cm
> I’d reconsider some of the livestock, Clithon corona snails will clean up diatoms, bba etc so I’d add these rather than Otocinclus
> Blue goby - depending on actual species, may grow larger/smaller, dig more/less, happily/occasionally eat shrimp



Edit*** Tank dimensions are what you said. Got confused with my other tank! 

Had the gobys  for a year now, only an inch long still, never digs and doesn’t touch the shrimp! So maybe I got lucky! The actual sp. is 
Stiphodon semoni 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Mar 2020)

Day two, still waiting on the reducers for the external filter. 

Very cloudy water, possibly tannins from the wood? 




Done a 50% water change 

Also some of the woods going fury, completely normal, I know but still makes me grumble. Maybe some aminos to tackle that one? 






Out of curiosity how long do you guys wait before you start dosing? 

I’m using tropica specialised. Will swap to dry salts once I’ve done my research and figured it out! 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (18 Mar 2020)

Is tank running without a filter? 

I’d change 90% water daily 
I suggest you remove the gunk that looks to be sliming the plants

(a couple larger Nerite snails, or several smaller will help clear that wood gunk as it develops, or rather more Amano shrimp - don’t feed otherwise, or only a couple times a week - sometimes the wood gunk seems a delicacy, other times it obviously tastes other than delicious  )1@


----------



## alto (18 Mar 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Out of curiosity how long do you guys wait before you start dosing?
> 
> I’m using tropica specialised.


Some start dosing from the beginning, others wait 2-4 weeks
I usually just ask the plants  - if lots of fast growth, I’ll dose sooner, but I’m always conservative in my water column dosing (I want plants to build root structure)

Obviously if you’ve a lean substrate (sand) then water column dosing is more important (especially if very soft tap water with minimal nutrients)


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Mar 2020)

alto said:


> Is tank running without a filter?
> 
> I’d change 90% water daily
> I suggest you remove the gunk that looks to be sliming the plants
> ...



No, it’s running with a 300LPH HOB filter, 

I’ve had nerites in the past but always seem to commit suicide!  Will pick a couple up tomorrow and see what they do! 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Mar 2020)

alto said:


> Some start dosing from the beginning, others wait 2-4 weeks
> I usually just ask the plants  - if lots of fast growth, I’ll dose sooner, but I’m always conservative in my water column dosing (I want plants to build root structure)
> 
> Obviously if you’ve a lean substrate (sand) then water column dosing is more important (especially if very soft tap water with minimal nutrients)



My waters not too soft, and I have tropica soil so plent of nutrients, I will keep a lean-er dosing regime for now, see how the plants do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Mar 2020)

The Shrimp I added to my 37L Nano continue to do a great job of keeping the wood in it clean. I’ve got a couple of Amano’s, and a few dozen Cherries since they started breeding.


----------



## Tucker90 (19 Mar 2020)

Day 3

Stems are starting to perk up and reaching for the light, slime is crazy. Picking up some nerites and aminos tomorrow

Plumbed the external filter in today, still running the HOB filter, will get the media swapped over tomorrow and put the external heater, inline diffuser and glassware on the hoses, then everything will be hidden! 

Tried turning off the temporary heater and the tank sits at 20°. Not sure that’s too good for them ember tetras so put it back on! 

Some picks:


FTS





Below, slimy! And I’ve brushed a load off! 





Not keen on green hoses but gonna keep them as I also equally hate cleaning clear hoses. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (22 Mar 2020)

Day 5.

2 Nerite snails added yesterday. Let’s hope they tackle this slime. 

Still doing 50% water changes daily, and manually removing as much slime as possible.

Starting to see some brown algae on some of my old buces and anubias. Will spot dose with excel tomorrow and see if this cures it. 

Stem plants are taking well, even the 1-2 grown H’Ra crypts have melted a bit but no surprise there! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (22 Mar 2020)

Looking at stocking levels for this, 

What’s your opinions on

10x crystal red shrimp
6 x Pygmy Corydoras 
6 x ember tetra

Really wanted some celestial pearl danios but think I’d be pushing for 6 of them as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Mar 2020)

Added a dozen crystal red shrimp today. 

Always wanted these, could never condone the money but in light of recent events; this purchase cheered me up! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Mar 2020)

Also, wondered why I was having to top the tank up so much: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Mar 2020)

Lovely lil tank mate my cat does that in the 45 stretches himself from.the arm of the sofa to get to it


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2020)

Awww lovely Seal point?? Cat. 
Mine liked old tank water


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Lovely lil tank mate my cat does that in the 45 stretches himself from.the arm of the sofa to get to it



Thanks pal! 

Tbh shows your waters good enough! And probably better for them than tap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Mar 2020)

Gill said:


> Awww lovely Seal point?? Cat.
> Mine liked old tank water



Yeah she’s a seal point! Lovely little cat, when she’s not dragging rabbits and pigeons through the cat flap that is... natural born killer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Tucker90 said:


> wondered why I was having to top the tank up so much:


I had the same issue with the spare floating plants that I keep on the window-sill, they were suddenly full of green algae and the water level was constantly dropping. 

I've kept them like that for the previous ~15 years without this as happening. 

One morning I came to the kitchen a lot earlier than normal and watched the cat. First she ate her food, then she jumped up on to the work-top (where she knows she is not allowed), walked across the sink and drank from the "spare plants" containers. 

When I come down at the normal time she is always fast asleep in her basket and she never ventures anywhere near the work-tops during the day, other than to <"jump straight up onto the fish tank lid">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tucker90 (26 Mar 2020)

So, received  some moss from jay on here! Thank you! Super healthy most! Absolute nightmare to to attach with hardscape in tank. But managed to do it, hopefully grows in ok! 

Still having serious issues with slime, trying to manually remove it but losing the battle. Any solutions? 


Set up the inline diffuser, inline heater and glassware today. Not happy with the lily, too obtrusive, maybe look into a stainless set. 





Stems coming along nicely, the in vitro are really peeking up! 

Some of the older stems from a forum memeber are going brown but showing new growth, when should I trim
Them? 





Gave all the anubias and buces a hydrogen peroxide bath as they had slime/brown algae on them. Came out super clean. 






Shrimp are settled in and happily exploring the tank. Absolutely love these guys, gonna get another dozen and hopefully get them breeding 











Will end with a full tank shot! 






Thanks for looking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Mar 2020)

Glad you received it mate was getting worried with every thing that's going on


----------



## Tucker90 (26 Mar 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Glad you received it mate was getting worried with every thing that's going on



Turned up this morning! Crazy how bad things are getting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (28 Mar 2020)

Day 11 

shrimps/ nerites slowly doing their jobs with the slime. 






had a floating crypt and some of the stems are been uprooted... surely not the shrimp?


----------



## Tucker90 (4 Apr 2020)

Quick update pic with more moss, stems and H. Pinnatifida from jay. Thank you again pal! 

Inlet/outlet moved to provide better flow, lights upped to 60% co2 upped slightly, all thanks to jay. 


Have a java trident on the way and some hydrocotyle verticillata on its way for some added details. 

Want to add little bits of details to the front but not sure what yet! Maybe some MC or Monte Carlo! We’ll see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (4 Apr 2020)

Nice celestials


----------



## Tucker90 (4 Apr 2020)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Nice celestials



Thank you! Have 5 more on order as he was a “rescue” from a friends tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (4 Apr 2020)

I note you mentioned you wanted them but I didn’t see any posts confirming you had got a shoal. I thought u were sneaking them by us

I love celestials. They look to me like tiny brown trout


----------



## Tucker90 (4 Apr 2020)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> They look to me like tiny brown trout



Exactly why I love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Apr 2020)

Looking good mate think the shore line between rocks and sand need to be softened a little do you have any more syeria stone ? If so place in a tea towel or cloth  take the hammer to a peice smash it to smaller pieces and drop them around the edge will create a better transition then you can plant hc/mc between and around them go smaller than what you already have almost break it down to a gravel kinda size


----------



## Tucker90 (5 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looking good mate think the shore line between rocks and sand need to be softened a little do you have any more syeria stone ? If so place in a tea towel or cloth  take the hammer to a peice smash it to smaller pieces and drop them around the edge will create a better transition then you can plant hc/mc between and around them go smaller than what you already have almost break it down to a gravel kinda size



Yeah got plenty left! Will do that next water change! I have done it twice already but during water changes seems to get disturbed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Apr 2020)

Ahh as your cleaning the substrate


----------



## Tucker90 (5 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Ahh as your cleaning the substrate



Yeah, very annoying! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Apr 2020)

Do you have a Turkey baster?


----------



## Tucker90 (6 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Do you have a Turkey baster?



Unfortunately not! It’s ok! I’ll just have to be more careful when cleaning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (7 Apr 2020)

3 week update 

Added some details to break up the hardscape as suggest again by jay, (may as well be his/her tank ) thank you so much pal!

Not happy with the details yet but will adjust at next water change. 

Still waiting on a few more plants but with the current situation I can’t expect fast postage! 

If anyone has any scraps of Monte Carlo or Eleocharis Acicularis I’d be happy to pay postage so I can add little details. Can’t condone buying a full pot for the little amount that I need! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Apr 2020)

Its defo.your tank.mate look nice and clean and well.presented I like to think we are all here to help each other in any way we can are you starting to feel happy with it that's what's really important


----------



## Tucker90 (7 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> are you starting to feel happy with it that's what's really important



Yes mate! Really am! Just want to get the stems nice and bushy! Only time will sort that one! 

Hopefully can get them nicely coloured up! Just need to do some research as I don’t think the tropica ferts will do the job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (7 Apr 2020)

Hi there , looking nice.

I would suggest to avoid straight line of stones in the foreground, here’s an illustration ;






cheers!


----------



## Tucker90 (8 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Hi there , looking nice.
> 
> I would suggest to avoid straight line of stones in the foreground, here’s an illustration ;
> 
> ...



Really like that idea. 

Looks way more natural! I will have a play next water change! 

Really wish I hadn’t just planted it up with hydrocotyle verticillata 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (9 Apr 2020)

I agree think will look better then but looks 10 times better with the smaller gravel at front ,  tank looking good and healthy though.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Apr 2020)

Looks great.

That intake pipe needs cleaning though!


----------



## Tucker90 (9 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Looks great.
> 
> That intake pipe needs cleaning though!



That’s a job I’ve been putting off... I’m still working so that’s my excuse! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (12 Apr 2020)

Quick update. 

Still haven’t cleaned my glassware. It’ll happen. Eventually. 

Bought some Microsorum Pteropus trident and some hydrocotyle verticillata to add some details.

Microsorum Pteropus is too big and looks out of place, am I correct in thinking there is a mini sp. of the plant? 

The hydrocotyle verticillata needs high light intensity so have upped the light by a few notches but conscious of algae appearing. I’ve been lucky this far to have minimal issues. 







Also took cookies advice and moved the stones about to reduce straight lines! Think it looks a lot better! Maybe needs softening a bit more, will look at it for a few days before making any more changes. 

Crypt wendiiti brown has a trim of the other leaves that were starting to get a bit tiered, the wendiiti green doesn’t seem
To be doing much, can’t remember them been a slow grower? 

Not sure when to trim the stems, most are pretty established. The lower parts are looking a bit brown, maybe diatoms on them? Can’t hover it out in water changes as it pulls them out! So maybe a trim will do them good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (13 Apr 2020)

I wouldn’t up the light intensity to cater to a specific plant.
It’ll have to either live or die . Plants are quite adaptable except those rare cases.
Also if stems are brown on lower half just cut and replant the nice looking tops. Unfortunately it’s the way it is when light is blocked to reach down there and the water flow is not sufficient to bring co2 and nutrients to those areas.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Apr 2020)

It's looking good mate I like the new rock very pleasing to.the eye makes you follow the tank up


----------



## GHNelson (13 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Microsorum Pteropus is too big and looks out of place, am I correct in thinking there is a mini sp. of the plant?


Yes ….. usually labelled Mini Java Fern!
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/plantbase/microsorum-pteropus-minor.223/



or
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/plantbase/microsorum-pteropus-petite.224/



hoggie


----------



## CooKieS (13 Apr 2020)

M.Trident works great for smaller tanks too 

foreground is looking very nice, great job!


----------



## Tucker90 (13 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> M.Trident works great for smaller tanks too
> 
> foreground is looking very nice, great job!



This is m. Trident! Just think it looks to big and out of place, maybe I’ll cut the leaves back to the rhizome and see what the new growth looks like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (13 Apr 2020)

hogan53 said:


> Yes ….. usually labelled Mini Java Fern!
> http://[/QUOTE]
> 
> I know there’s a m...nt sp.?
> ...




I know there’s a mini java fern, but is there a mini species of the trident sp.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## GHNelson (13 Apr 2020)

Hi 
I don't think there is!


----------



## Tucker90 (13 Apr 2020)

Shame!


----------



## BarryH (13 Apr 2020)

Did you buy the scapers tank on its own or as a set? Just wondering what came with the bare tank.


----------



## Tucker90 (13 Apr 2020)

BarryH said:


> Did you buy the scapers tank on its own or as a set? Just wondering what came with the bare tank.



I bought the tank on it’s own from pro shrimp as it’s just up the road from me! 

Comes with a glass lid. 

I didn’t want anything in the tank so bought everything separately from them, except the glassware and heater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (13 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> I bought the tank on it’s own from pro shrimp as it’s just up the road from me!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help. I've visited Pro Shrimp a few times and always found them really helpful. Unfortunately they only have Dennerle "sets" in at the minute. I guess once everything settles down, they'll have the tanks back in stock again.


----------



## Tucker90 (15 Apr 2020)

Maybe spoke to soon. I hadn’t yet put the lights up, the only thing I’ve done differently is add hydrocotyle verticillata and a trident java. 

Noticed the tank is slowly turning brown... diatoms? 












Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiske (16 Apr 2020)

Yeah, diatoms. Nerites and Otocinclus munch it. Or just keep up with waterchanges and maintenance and it will eventually disappear.

Looks like you got staghorn on that last pic too. A thorough clean of tank and filter can help there, although it's a bastich to get completely rid of. Extreme measures include Excel/Easy-carbo, peroxide and rescapes :O


----------



## CooKieS (16 Apr 2020)

Are you dosing any ferts?


----------



## Tucker90 (16 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Are you dosing any ferts?



Yeah, 1 pump of both tropica green and orange! Once a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (16 Apr 2020)

Fiske said:


> Yeah, diatoms. Nerites and Otocinclus munch it. Or just keep up with waterchanges and maintenance and it will eventually disappear.
> 
> Looks like you got staghorn on that last pic too. A thorough clean of tank and filter can help there, although it's a bastich to get completely rid of. Extreme measures include Excel/Easy-carbo, peroxide and rescapes :O



Where did you see it?! 

I have peroxide bathed a number of the plants, crypts won’t fair well with it so haven’t done them, is that why you spotted it on? 

I have some excel, will try that! 

The ta k gets 3 50% water changes a week, I haven’t cleaned the filter since setting it up a month ago, worth a clean? 

Thanks for you help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (16 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Yeah, 1 pump of both tropica green and orange! Once a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that’s way too little mate, start dosing 1ml of tropica green per day and see how it goes 

as for the WC, I would advise 50% per week or 20% two times a week. No need of more.


you can clean the filter too.

cheers


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> that’s way too little mate, start dosing 1ml of tropica green per day and see how it goes
> 
> as for the WC, I would advise 50% per week or 20% two times a week. No need of more.
> 
> ...



Ok! Great thanks! I’ve read so many conflicting this RE: ferts do/do not encourage algae, thought I’d stay on the cautious side, will start dosing higher and see what happens. 

Why would you advise reduced water changes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> that’s way too little mate, start dosing 1ml of tropica green per day


Agree with this your giving  your plants high light co2 injection then not giving them the nutrients to use either of them sufficiently so the plants are lacking allowing algee and diatomes to take over
You shouldnt need to be doing water changes that often now at the start to take out access waste from the soil and transission period but 4 weeks in the tank should be left to settle down a little and find a balance


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2020)

Tucker, can you tell me how long your actual light fitting is please? Excluding any brackets or wires etc.

Tropica say 5 pumps (10ml) a week for a 100L aquarium so I would have thought 2 pumps a week (4ml) would be a good starting point? Just a thought. I actually dose a lot less on my 37L Nano but I’ve only got easy to grow stuff but they’re growing like mad and no algae since I put the shrimp in.


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Tropica say 5 pumps (10ml) a week for a 100L aquarium


I belive this is for a low tech tank not a high tech


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Tucker, can you tell me how long your actual light fitting is please? Excluding any brackets or wires etc.
> 
> Tropica say 5 pumps (10ml) a week for a 100L aquarium so I would have thought 2 pumps a week (4ml) would be a good starting point? Just a thought. I actually dose a lot less on my 37L Nano but I’ve only got easy to grow stuff but they’re growing like mad and no algae since I put the shrimp in.



The light fitting is 45cm. The exact width of the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Agree with this your giving  your plants high light co2 injection then not giving them the nutrients to use either of them sufficiently so the plants are lacking allowing algee and diatomes to take over
> You shouldnt need to be doing water changes that often now at the start to take out access waste from the soil and transission period but 4 weeks in the tank should be left to settle down a little and find a balance



Thanks jay, will start upping the dose, to daily 1ml 

Should I just leave the tropica orange out? And stick with green? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> The light fitting is 45cm. The exact width of the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh, I thought you had the 35L Nano which Dennerle day is 40cm long?

https://dennerle.com/en/products/aquascaping/tanks/scapers-tank-complete-50-l

I asked because in at least one of your pictures the actual light panel seems to be about 1cm in from the tank at each end, maybe it’s just the angle though?


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2020)

I've never used either @Tucker90 always make my own all in one solution but I'd do the green first see how it goes I know juris of you tube uses them


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Oh, I thought you had the 35L Nano which Dennerle day is 40cm long?
> 
> https://dennerle.com/en/products/aquascaping/tanks/scapers-tank-complete-50-l
> 
> I asked because in at least one of your pictures the actual light panel seems to be about 1cm in from the tank at each end, maybe it’s just the angle though?



My mistake! The light is 42cm wide, and the tank is 40cm wise! Sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (17 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I've never used either @Tucker90 always make my own all in one solution but I'd do the green first see how it goes I know juris of you tube uses them



Does he or is he just sponsored by them 

I need to get my head round making my own. So much cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2020)

It’s quite straightforward once you have the salts.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Does he or is he just sponsored by them


Yes he is so that's one of the reasons he uses them if you watch his videos there always with some kind of tropica product 


Tucker90 said:


> I need to get my head round making my own. So much cheaper


It is quiet easy once you know your recipe if you want a go at it I can help you with pleasure mate I can send you my amounts and what you need for a mix


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> It’s quite straightforward once you have the salts.
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm



Really good read. Going to get myself some and make a solution! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Yes he is so that's one of the reasons he uses them if you watch his videos there always with some kind of tropica product
> 
> It is quiet easy once you know your recipe if you want a go at it I can help you with pleasure mate I can send you my amounts and what you need for a mix



I’ll pm you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Apr 2020)

Quick update: 

70% water change. 

trimmed all the stems right down to 2cm ish! 

Ordered everything I need for EI thanks to jay... again.

Tried to clean my pipes as members had complained about the state of them... and broke my inlet. Great. I blame you ....



Aqua sobriquet said:


> Looks great.
> 
> That intake pipe needs cleaning though!





How do you guys remove your glassware from the hose? Without breaking them.


End with a bare looking FTS






Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Apr 2020)

Unsucktion (not sure that's a real word lol ) and just wiggle the pipe til you hear the seal break then while you do your maintenance pop the pipes in a bleach water solution about 10_1 I use warm water then when finished maintenance flush out should be pretty clean I do mine once week so they dont get a build up and the seal isnt really stuck.


----------



## Sammy Islam (18 Apr 2020)

Ah no that's not good, i'm dreading the day i break mine..... It's pretty much inevitable! I do a few things that may help you:
1) always hold the glassware on the straight bit/base and never near a bend.
2) you can try break the seal a little by running your finger nail around the seal 
3) when you hear the seal break you can push the tubing in a tiny bit to break it properly
4) try wiggle the tubing in a small circular motion while holding the glassware near the base and the tubing should start coming off as you wiggle.


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Unsucktion (not sure that's a real word lol ) and just wiggle the pipe til you hear the seal break then while you do your maintenance pop the pipes in a bleach water solution about 10_1 I use warm water then when finished maintenance flush out should be pretty clean I do mine once week so they dont get a build up and the seal isnt really stuck.



Once a week?!?!? 

You really are a hero  

Honestly, I tried everything the get them out, was doing it for 15 mins, tried to heat the hose up, tried to push it further down... nothing. Then crack! 

Oh well, I wanted one with a skimmer anyway! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Apr 2020)

Sorry mate the longer you leave it the tighter the seal becomes and it gets harder to get off it's so a lot more chance of what happened to.yours tonight much easier if you just do it every time you do your water change it looked like you had left it quiet some time


----------



## CooKieS (19 Apr 2020)

Tucker90 said:


> Once a week?!?!?
> 
> You really are a hero
> 
> ...


Get an stainless steel inflow and keep the glass outflow.

the glass outflow can be cleaned without removing the hose so no big deal.

The stainless steel bottom part is removable (small cap to unscrew) and thus can be cleaned easily without removing the hose too, plus the dirt won’t be seeing if you’re getting lazy. 

I once broken an glass inlet, fortunate enough I wasn’t cut but that thing is a pain to maintain clean...so I ended up with the solution above.


----------



## Tucker90 (19 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Sorry mate the longer you leave it the tighter the seal becomes and it gets harder to get off it's so a lot more chance of what happened to.yours tonight much easier if you just do it every time you do your water change it looked like you had left it quiet some time



Hadn’t removed it since I set it up 3 weeks ago! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Apr 2020)

Oh dear, sorry you inlet broke. I love the look of the glass inlet/outlet sets but I know from past experience how difficult it can be to get the hoses off. I went for stainless for both my tanks and I think they look pretty smart and are bullet proof. As I mentioned in another thread, for some strange reason they stay clean inside as well.


----------



## CooKieS (19 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Oh dear, sorry you inlet broke. I love the look of the glass inlet/outlet sets but I know from past experience how difficult it can be to get the hoses off. I went for stainless for both my tanks and I think they look pretty smart and are bullet proof. As I mentioned in another thread, for some strange reason they stay clean inside as well.



They stay cleaner much longer because even algae needs light to grow


----------



## si walker (6 May 2020)

Really enjoying this thread Tucker90. Just received my 35 litre scaper's tank in the post, so I am watching and learning closely!
I too am buying all of the bits individually rather that the set thats offered.
Which leaves me with a question about your filter.. Could you give me a bit of info about it and how it is to work with, cleaning etc? 
Thank you.
Simon.


----------



## Tucker90 (14 May 2020)

si walker said:


> Really enjoying this thread Tucker90. Just received my 35 litre scaper's tank in the post, so I am watching and learning closely!
> I too am buying all of the bits individually rather that the set thats offered.
> Which leaves me with a question about your filter.. Could you give me a bit of info about it and how it is to work with, cleaning etc?
> Thank you.
> Simon.



Hi si 

Sorry for the late reply! 
I have the super fish eco 120 

https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/extern...o-flow-120-external-filter-8715897270956.html

It’s a tad noisy but turns over the tank more than 10 times. For the money it’s great but I will he swapping to a oase thermo at some pint in the future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (14 May 2020)

Been a while since I’ve updated this journal, 

Been a “key worker” in this “s**t show” of a pandemic is definitely proving difficult to maintain this hobby as much as I want. 

I’ve been keeping up to date with water changes and loosely following a dosing regime.

I will soon be swapping to EI which I will hopefully see an improvement! 

Everything’s growing well, crypts have suddenly taken a Growth spurt and my stems are being stems. 

Today is the first chance I’ve had an hour to properly maintain the tank; trimmed the stems, trimmed the moss, tidied the wood and stone and cleaned the sand. 

To be honest with the very little time I’ve spent on this tank I’m really happy with how it’s looking! 

I’ve had a bit of bother with the moss going brown but hopefully plenty of trimming and time will cure this! 

Some of my Anubis and buces have holes in the leaves, I’m guessing this is a deficiency somewhere along the line, hopefully with the EI this will get better. 

Diatoms have cleared up, small amount of BBA on bum the slow growers and the larger crypt wendiiti brown. 

Fighting the urge to remove the sand and have a blast at a carpet, but maybe I’m getting too cocky... 

over all quite happy, considering. 














Awful photos but you get the idea! 

Thank you to any and all of you for the help with this tank! Especially jay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## si walker (14 May 2020)

Thanks Tucker. 
No problems on the delay, it sounds like you have been really busy. 
The tank is looking really good nice. I am yet to set mine up due to the current situation.
Its a funny thing, but I have read more than a couple of times that when people stop tending to their set up, some of the little issues sort themselves out and nature takes over! 
Simon.


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2020)

Wow mate tank looks stunning really nice and clean your doing a great job even through the strange times we are living in its weird when I was at work I didnt have the time to take care of my tanks but did it cause wanted to now I'm.home all the time I cant be bothered lol hard to get motivated i really just wanna go back to work Haha that moss looks very think and bushy lol needs a good hedge trim how did the stems I sent bounce back?


----------



## CooKieS (15 May 2020)

Nice looking nano!

Plants seems to need some macros , especially the yellowing moss generally due to po4 deficiency if that can help


----------



## Tucker90 (15 May 2020)

si walker said:


> Thanks Tucker.
> No problems on the delay, it sounds like you have been really busy.
> The tank is looking really good nice. I am yet to set mine up due to the current situation.
> Its a funny thing, but I have read more than a couple of times that when people stop tending to their set up, some of the little issues sort themselves out and nature takes over!
> Simon.




Yeah, I’ve seen it a few times too! 

As for the current situation, it’s absolute madness! I know most shops are still selling plants and other things but I would never buy hardscape online! You need to have a play before deciding things like that! 



Jayefc1 said:


> Wow mate tank looks stunning really nice and clean your doing a great job even through the strange times we are living in its weird when I was at work I didnt have the time to take care of my tanks but did it cause wanted to now I'm.home all the time I cant be bothered lol hard to get motivated i really just wanna go back to work Haha that moss looks very think and bushy lol needs a good hedge trim how did the stems I sent bounce back?




The stems you sent did nothing for about a week or so, then went mad like the rest of them! I think I’ve trimmed them two or three times since you sent them! 

I think I’m fairly grateful for been at work still, it’s distracting to say the least, even with the prospect of redundancy!




CooKieS said:


> Nice looking nano!
> 
> Plants seems to need some macros , especially the yellowing moss generally due to po4 deficiency if that can help



Thanks cookies! Means a lot coming from yourself! 

Luckily jay (above) has educated me on EI, how to mix and dose, so once I get that set up should see an improvement, I believe off the top of my head po4 is on the list of stuff I ordered! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 May 2020)

Did you say you worked at Toyota they should be fine mate when this is all over


----------



## Tucker90 (15 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Did you say you worked at Toyota they should be fine mate when this is all over



Rolls Royce pal! Just announced 8000 job losses so.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 May 2020)

Oh mate I'm so sorry to hear that hopefully yours wont be one


----------



## Tucker90 (16 May 2020)

To carpet or not to carpet?! 

Would it just be a case of siphoning the sand out and pouring substrate in and planting? 

Planting underwater a going to be a nightmare isn’t it? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c (17 May 2020)

Personal i like it without a carpet.... you might consider adding a little MC between the rocks here and there and let it do its own thing, but once it gets going you will need to trim it back to stop it over taking.


----------



## robinj (27 May 2020)

Yeah, without the carpet! It looks so 3D and stuff. Very detailed scape  Reading more to past, I gave up on lilly pipes, I broke my outlet like in 2 weeks after I got it. Stainless-steel since then and hopefully forever .


----------



## Tucker90 (19 Jun 2020)

Not going to lie, I’ve barely touched this tank in 2 months, occasionally changing the water and dosing (regularly) That’s it. It looked messy, and I had started to get gsa. 

So decided to take a couple of hours to give it some love. 






I even cleaned my pipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (11 Oct 2020)

I have 100% neglected this tank over the past 3 months. A water change every 2 weeks and a splash of TMC. 

Co2 ran out and caused a huge spike in ph, fish survived but shrimp didn’t unfortunately. 

I’ll be breaking the tank down in the next week to allow the worktops on the kitchen to be replaced. 

Hopefully I’ll be replacing it with a 60F in the near future. 

But in the mean time gave it a trim and a clean. Not the neatest, moss died as it always does for me. No idea why. 

But happy with it and happy with a low tech set up for now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Jan 2021)

So after some neglect, and a change of mind when considering selling up, I’ve put some time in on the kitchen nano. Moved locations, removed the H’RA and planted a tiger lotus and a variety of red/brown crypts to the rear. 

Got some lovely shrimp from Jay the other week, and some new glass ware and it has well and truly re-ignited my interests! 

So much so, I have ordered a new 140L tank and oase thermo. 

Will be a slow burner but hoping to keep both tanks! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalki


----------



## Tucker90 (9 Feb 2021)

This tank will be broken down in the coming weeks as I’ll be starting this one. 

Underestimated the amount of stone I’d need so a trip to the LFS is on the cards soon. 

Surely that can be seen as essential shopping... 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

